# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  رأي حر ( الخميس 23\6 ) ،، أواب محمد ...

## Deimos

*رأي حر
 
اواب محمد
 
روعة × روعة..!!

 
 أول أمس الثلاثاء كان يوم استنفار شباب من أجل المريخ لنيل عضوية النادي العظيم.

 وقد كان الحضور متميزا كما في كل مرة، والاقبال على نيل العضوية لم يتوقف من المريخاب الخلص الذين يرغبون في خدمة ناديهم.

 أغرت العزة والكثرة والقوة الفكرية الشباب، والتهب فيهم الحماس، وقرروا الانطلاق لا التريث في تفجير طاقات الشباب الهائلة.

 والبداية في احياء النشاط بدار النادي الكبير، حيث تكونت لجنة لاعداد  البرامج وتقرر قيام ورشة عمل تناقش قضايا المريخ، مشاكله ومسببات المشكلة  والطريق لحلها، ودعم الايجابيات.

 كما ستكون هنالك ليالي ثقافية تجمع كل المبدعين المنتسبين للأحمر، ليمطروا الجفاف الذي يضرب دار النادي بما يقدمونه من فنون.

 ولن يكون الفن مختزلا في الغناء والشعر فقط، بل ان الأبواب مفتوحة للمسرحين والرسامين وكل أصحاب المواهب.

 وضربة البداية يوم الثلاثاء القادم (ان شاء الله) بقيام ليلة ثقافية  بالدار، يطرب فيها الشاب المريخي الفنان الصاعد محمد فتحي وعدد من الشعراء  وللاسكيتشات الكوميدية حضورها بقيادة محمد كسلا (ادروب)، وسيشرف الحفل كل  من الفنان محمود عبدالعزيز والفنان أحمد البنا دعما لجهود الشباب والليالي  الثقافية بالنادي.

 وأجمل مافي الأمر، أن تكاليف هذه البرامج يقوم  بسدادها الشباب أنفسهم، ولقد رأيت أول أمس الشباب وهم يتسابقون لدعم  البرنامج الثقافي يدفعهم حب كيان المريخ العظيم في منظر رائع تعجز الكلمات  عن وصفه.

 وكما ذكرت سابقا، فبالجلوس الى هؤلاء الشباب تتقازم مريخية المرء حقا مهما بلغت من الكبر.

 أتت فكرة الشباب من أجل المريخ لاعادة الزخم الى النادي، لأنهم يعلمون  حجمه جيدا ويجب أن يكون عند مستوى السمعة، ويجب أن يرتقى المريخاب الى  مستوى ناديهم.

 فالمريخ ليس ناديا لكرة القدم، فهو نادي رياضي  وثقافي واجتماعي وسيسعى الشباب لاحياء الثقافة والاجتماع تكافلا وتفاعلا  وتبادلا ما استطاعوا.


 هي بداية الحراك في النادي الكبير،  وستستمر الحركة دون توقف، اذ أن مشروع الشباب ليس عضوية يكون محصولها ما  تخرج به جمعية المريخ العمومية فقط، بل هو أكبر وأكثر.

 عندما قلنا  أن الهدف من قيام فكرة شباب من أجل المريخ هو مد النادي بالعضوية  المستنيرة الفاعلة والمال عنينا ذلك، فها هي تلك العضوية تبدأ بالتفاعل  وبدأت أعاصير نشاطها الفكري والعملي تجتاح الأحمر وتقتلع السكون والركون.

 ومع نهاية الشهر القادم فقط ستضخ العضوية اكثر من خمسة وعشرين الفا لخزينة النادي.

 أتى هذا الرقم  من استنفار الشباب في سبعة أيام فقط، ولا زال الاستنفار مستمرا.

 نتمنى من كل شباب المريخ الاسراع في الانضمام الى خدمة النادي، ولا أقصد  طبعا بالشباب هنا المرحلة العمرية فكل مرحب به في رحاب النادي الأحمر بكل  الألوان وكل الفئات العمرية، حتى المرأة المريخية لها النصيب وقد تشرفنا  أول أمس بحضورها بقيادة سعدية عبدالسلام.

 بل الشباب في عقولهم وافكارهم كما قال الأستاذ الحبيب بابكر سلك.

 وبالمناسبة، فالشكر الجزيل لهذا الرجل المعطون بحب المريخ بابكر سلك  والداعم الرئيس للشباب من خلال عموده الجميل (في السلك) والذي يداوم على  الحضور كل ثلاثاء للوقوف مع الشباب وتشجيعهم.

 تنويه  لكل شاب يرغب في طلب حبيبة قلب سلك (اسلام) بان يتخطى يوم الثلاثاء اذ أنه من المحظورات عند الحبيب سلك كما قال..!!

 شباب المريخ..قوة من حديد..ومجد جديد..!!



مقتطفات

 من الصعب تقبل حقيقة خوض المريخ مباراة بعيدا عن أعيننا حتى وان كانت ودية..!!

 مباراة المريخ الاعدادية مع فريق توسكر بالأمس انتهت تعادلية بهدف لكل فريق، وما يهم الاعداد لا النتائج.

 على أحر من الجمرفي انتظار سيكافا حتى تتاح لنا فرصة رؤية معشوقنا الجميل.

 وشكرا لقناة الشروق التي ستنقل لنا وقائع البطولة.

 الحضري ملتزم بعقده مع المريخ ولن يرحل الا بموافقة الأخير، والأخيرة لن تأتي الا بعد حصول المريخ على العرض الأفضل.

 تنويه لمن يدعي بان الحضري فاجأ الجميع وقرر الرحيل بعد بطولة سيكافا..!! 

 جنسية ماعندو، رخصتو ما مطابقة، بطاقتو ما وصلت، موقوف، خطاب مزور، ماشي..!!

 ساعدونا بالسكات وتسديد ديون القصر..!!

 كلها في اطوبنك والفنادق ليها الله..

 ما بين القيصر والقصر..تمرد وديون..!!

 يبدو أننا موعودن بدعم حكومي جديد للأزرق، لسداد ديون الفندق تحت ذريعة ( مراعاة لراحة الهلال الذي يمثلنا خارجيا)...!!

 وهو خارجيا التكتح..!! 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تقول صحفي بدل فاقد ياحسكو والله بالغت عديل كدا ههههههه
روعه يااواب والله 
ربنا يوفقك
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مشكور عزو 24



بدل فاقد
انت اشتريت جهاز كشف الذهب متين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ماسورة كبييييييييييييييييييييرة و صحفي بدل فاقد عديل كده 











































ابداااااااااااااااااااااع والله يا اواب 


مشكور عزو علي العمود
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مشكور يا عزو  ........... ؛ 

ولعة :
اواب يا بخيل
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا عزو
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تقول صحفي بدل فاقد ياحسكو والله بالغت عديل كدا ههههههه
روعه يااواب والله 
ربنا يوفقك



بدل فاقد ونص كمان ... أنا عشان ألقي العمود إلا طلبت منه شخشياً يرسله علي الخاص ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*طبعاً نزلت العمود كنوع من المجاملة عشان نشجعه .. إحتمال يتطور ...

كورنر :
شكراً للمرور والتعليق ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

مشكور عزو 24



بدل فاقد
انت اشتريت جهاز كشف الذهب متين



لا لا أبداً ما إشتريت ... العمود جاني طائع ... :044:
*

----------

